# [Mar 31, 2012] Bay Area Anarchist Bookfair (SAN FRANCISCO)



## bryanpaul (Mar 30, 2012)

"The Bay Area Anarchist Bookfair is a free two-day event organized every year by the good folks at Bound Together Books. Stop by to see our latest published and distributed titles (all of our published books will be 25% off!) and to browse our ever-popular sale table! ​​The bookfair also boasts a great lineup of speakers and panel discussions. Check out AK Press authors discussing their recent books"​


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 30, 2012)

dammit i always forget about this until right before it happens


----------

